# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Un champiñón tóxico. Agaricus iodosmus

## Azuer

Hola a todos. Aquí os subo las fotos de un champiñón algo tóxico que puede causar trastornos gastrointestinales si es consumido. Estos crecen todos los años en el jardín de mi casa después de las primeras lluvias.

Muchas de las especies de _Agaricus_, conocidos comúnmente como "champiñones", son excelentes comestibles, de hecho hay varias especies que se cultivan industrialmente para su consumo (como _A. bisporus_, _A. bitorquis_, _A. subrufescens_...), sin embargo ésta que os pongo pertenece a la sección _Xanthodermatae_, un grupo que se caracteriza por el amarilleamiento de la base del pie y de las zonas rozadas, así como el olor desagradable a gas de alumbrado o a iodo (más o menos intenso), que están consideradas como tóxicas y que producen graves trastornos gastrointestinales, aunque casi nunca mortales.

_Agaricus iodosmus_ se reconoce por su sombrero escamoso, el intenso y desagradable olor a iodo o a tinta, por el color amarillo cromo que toman las zonas rozadas (sobre todo la base del pie) y por su característico anillo con triple arista. 

Saludos.

----------

